# 2# Crawfish



## tropics (Jun 6, 2015)

Hard to find item around here,yesterday we hit an Asian Market.They had some so 2 lbs. went home with us.Boiled up with some Old Bay.Pickling Spice,Dry Mustard and Corn on the Cob.













100_2172.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 6, 2015


















100_2173.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 6, 2015


















100_2176.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 6, 2015






Not much to them but they are tasty

Thanks for looking


----------



## rexster314 (Jun 6, 2015)

Well, I did 75 pounds of crawfish two days ago.













2015-06-04 19.24.26.jpg



__ rexster314
__ Jun 6, 2015


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 6, 2015)

2lbs is an appetizer!! They do look tasty.


----------



## tropics (Jun 6, 2015)

rexster314 said:


> Well, I did 75 pounds of crawfish two days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At $7.00 a pound I would be broke.


----------



## tropics (Jun 6, 2015)

Mdboatbum said:


> 2lbs is an appetizer!! They do look tasty.


You are right


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 6, 2015)

Looks tasty! We catch them here, only expense for us is the chicken we use for bait! Oh and the beer that's required to watch the traps!


----------



## tropics (Jun 6, 2015)

I live maybe 500 yards away from one of the wurst polluted rivers in NJ. Wish I could catch my own


----------



## b-one (Jun 6, 2015)

Nice looking crawfish! You need some sausage maybe andouille to make it more of a meal!:biggrin:


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Jun 6, 2015)

tropics said:


> At $7.00 a pound I would be broke.


At that price I probably wouldn't eat crawfish.  I paid $1.30 a pound Memorial Day weekend.  Three sacks cost $130.


----------



## jeepdiver (Jun 6, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty! We catch them here, only expense for us is the chicken we use for bait! Oh and the beer that's required to watch the traps!



I keep hearing this is doable here in CO.  Just couldn't pay the freight to fly them in, so may have to head to the hills with a few traps and see what I can find.  

I have some zatarain's pro boil in the cabinet from last year so might as well give it a try.

And 2 lbs would just piss my taste buds off


----------



## jeepdiver (Jun 6, 2015)

hamrhead1971 said:


> At that price I probably wouldn't eat crawfish.  I paid $1.30 a pound Memorial Day weekend.  Three sacks cost $130.



You suck :)


----------



## rexster314 (Jun 6, 2015)

Paid $1.17 a pound for those boys


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 7, 2015)

Nice Richie, we really like crawfish !  Not too easy to find here though....


----------



## tropics (Jun 7, 2015)

Normally I would not pay that for fish, I have a lot in my freezer.We have not had them in yrs. so I splurged.

Richie


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 9, 2015)

How fun to see!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------

